# [OT] Virgilio censura Mozilla e tutto il resto

## maiosyet

Diciamolo, a me di Virgilio, francamente, non mi frega una ceppa, ma certe cose sono veramente tristi...è una questione di principio...

Andando sul sito del noto portalle e godetevi la scena   :Shocked: 

Io la mia mail di protesta l'ho inviata   :Sad: 

----------

## maiosyet

Ah, nel caso non abbiate voglia si aspettare inutilmente il caricamento, quello che vi trovereste davanti è 

```

Gentile utente,

purtroppo l'attuale configurazione del tuo PC non ti permette di visualizzare correttamente l'Home Page di Virgilio.

Ti invitiamo ad aggiornare la versione del tuo sistema operativo e del tuo browser per godere a pieno dei nostri servizi.

Ti ricordiamo che i requisiti minimi per vedere correttamente le pagine di Virgilio sono:

    * Windows 95, MacOS 9.1 e X.1

    * Internet Explorer 5.0, Netscape 6.0 e Safari

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bengio

 *Quote:*   

> Io la mia mail di protesta l'ho inviata

 

Non sono da meno!

Bengio

----------

## gaffiere

sono senza parole... che strana tecnologia proprietaria potranno mai aver utilizzato per rendere virgilio impossibile da visualizzare a linux&Co. ?

tristezza... profonda tristezza

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

see ya

----------

## koma

Idem Suggerisco che qlc di noi che è abb. diplomatico scriva una bella lettera alla quale modificare solo la firma in modo che non si perda tempo ascriverne 5000

----------

## hardskinone

Non mandando la stringa di identificazione del browser sembra che la pagina venga visualizzata.

La cosa veramente strana e' per una frazione di secondo il portale viene visualizzato e solamente dopo compare il messaggio minatorio (ho pulito la cache). I misteri dell'informatica... credere e comprare...

EDIT:

ma una bella segnalazione per il punto-informatico di domani?

----------

## ElDios

Io posto la lettera che ho inviato..vedete voi se può andare bene..

Non avete pudore alcuno se censurate la vostra home page in questo modo.. non solo non state tenendo conto della volontà di una gran parte della community internet,ma così facendo vi fate una gran brutta pubblicità.. non che prima visitassi ogni due secondi il vostro sito,ma ora penso che consiglierò vivamente a chiunque di evitarlo,date le vostre decisioni.

Un fiero utente GNU/Linux che disprezza i vostri requisiti di sistema.

Emanuele Calò / El Dios

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

tra l'altro non funziona solo con mozilla. Con konqueror si vede benissimo..

Cmq poco male, visto che tanto su virgilio non c'è nulla da vedere

----------

## xchris

 *virgilio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti invitiamo ad aggiornare la versione del tuo sistema operativo e del tuo browser per godere a pieno dei nostri servizi.
> 
> 

 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

io direi che sarebbe un downgrade!

cmq anche se virgilio non mi interessa affatto... è un fatto grave!

mail -> sent

ciao

----------

## emix

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> tra l'altro non funziona solo con mozilla. Con konqueror si vede benissimo..

 

Lo immaginavo, dato che konqueror e safari utilizzano lo stesso motore.

----------

## morellik

Anche con FireFox ottengo il messaggio discriminante.

Ho, chiaramente,  inviato la lamentela.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io ho inviato la mia lamentela.

----------

## arkx

Virgilio adesso garantisce il servizio solo a chi ha uno squallido sistema operativo di Microzozz o di sistemi operativi / browser che non le danno fastidio (in quanto non concorrenti diretti).

L'ho scoperto stamattina, io uso Mozilla come browser (il migliore in assoluto)

Questi padroni, che se ne fregano del libero mercato e della concorrenza, continuano a fare il comodaccio loro pagando tangenti ai gestori di servizi internet, alle software house di sviluppo, ai produttori di hardware e all'industria editoriale (per pilotare le informazioni a loro favore: in questo modo la gente pensa che esista solo il software a pagamento; oppure pensa che quello 'open-source' che esiste è difficile da usare oppure fa schifo). Non riescono a garantire il mantenimento di una posizione dominante sul mercato semplicemente basandosi sulla qualità dei prodotti e sulla varietà dell'offerta, quindi utilizzano queste strade sporche.

Visto che l'antitrust si mantiene su posizioni di complicità e di sostanziale approvazione di queste pratiche, la situazione non cambierà fino a quando i consumatori non decideranno di boicottare questo sistema (e i loro padrini) che li rende schiavi di una oligarchia di stupidi che hanno preso potere solo grazie al loro sporco denaro.

----------

## motaboy

Anche con konqueror non funziona, viene caricata tutta la pagina, e solo alla fine arriva l'errore, questo perchè konqueror si fa vedere come Mozilla Like.

Ovviamente anch'io ho scritto la mia bella letterina di protesta.  :Twisted Evil: 

Bye!

----------

## zUgLiO

una bella letterina l'hanno ricevuta anche da me.

----------

## Peach

eheh anche la mia l'hanno ricevuta:

 *Quote:*   

> Non capisco perchè la vostra home page non debba vedersi con Mozilla 1.6, visto che descrivete dei requisiti ridicoli per poter visualizzare la vostra pagina vi state tagliando fuori una bella fetta di utenza.
> 
> Notando la poca serietà da voi intrapresa diffiderò chiunque dall'usare i vostri servizi.
> 
> Continuate così.

 

damn!

----------

## randomaze

Fatto.

Chissa se il fatto che stanno ricevendo più mail che contatti nel mese scorso gli da da pensare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maiosyet

Ho chiesto a mia madre dal computer dell'ufficio (su cui gli ho installato Mozilla) di vedere il sito e non si vede neppure da XP, se usi Mozilla (e probabilmente gli altri browser)   :Shocked: 

Volevo vedere se punto-informatico ne sta già parlando, come suggerito, ma il sito non è raggiungibile   :Confused: 

Comunque, stando ad alcuni chan IRC, il motivo  *potrebbe* essere dovuto al fatto che IE è l'unico browser che NON blocca le popup, e quindi...

 :Neutral: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Chissa se il fatto che stanno ricevendo più mail che contatti nel mese scorso gli da da pensare 

 

Anche questa storia e' vergognosa. Non che mi interessi di raggiungere virgiglio... ma mi pare una restrizione alla nostra liberta' di scegliere. Vabbe chissa' qunate ne capiteranno ancora.

----------

## flocchini

Hanno ricevuto anche la mia... Mamma mia, che schifo.

Ok che virgilio lo avro' visitato si e no una decina di volte nell'ultimo anno, pero' e' un comportamento davvero disgustoso.

----------

## zUgLiO

io invece uso abutualmente il sito tin.virgilio.it, perchè con l'abbonamento aliceadsl ho 10 sms gratuiti al giorno,e li uso  :Smile:  ... se mi bloccano anche quello passo agli insulti.

----------

## n3m0

Mhm...il problema e' palesemente il loro controllo sulla stringa di identificazione del Browser. (vedi Konqueror e Safari che sono in pratica lo stesso browser, ma Konqueror, dopo aver caricato correttamente la pagina, subisce un redirect verso la pagina di avviso. Lo stesso valga per Mozilla-Like e Netscape)

Ora la questione è, il controllo e' stato volutamente fatto così o sono semplicemente ignoranti?

Mi sa la prima, eh?

Provvedo, in ogni caso, con la lettera di protesta.

Cmq, le pagine sono navigabili sia con Mozilla&Co. sia con Konqueror, basta usare la barra di navigazione superiore...

Ma ovviamente devono togliere quel ridicolo controllo sulla home.

----------

## flocchini

Non so se sia sulla stringa di identificazioen o cosa... Opera attualmente si sta identificando come M$ IE6 eppure nn mi fa vedere nulla. Oppure non ho capito io cosa intendi per "stringa di identificazione"?  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora la questione è, il controllo e' stato volutamente fatto così o sono semplicemente ignoranti?
> 
> Mi sa la prima, eh?
> ...

 

Credo che se nella lettera si specifica (deridendoli) incapacita' professionale ci staranno piu' attenti.

Tanto se sono foraggiati una lettera non serve a nulla.

Potrebbe invece essere carino mandare una mail a tin (o ad altri inserzionisti a pagamento) dicendo ma a chi regalate i vostri soldi? A degli incompetenti?

La protesta non serve: "sono i soliti hakers/crakers del c****" penserebbero. La derisione invece ferisce il capoprogetto  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Io li ho fatti na schifezza proprio sul campo professionale.

E gliene mando pure piu' di una...

Sti fetenti.

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Io li ho fatti na schifezza proprio sul campo professionale.
> 
> E gliene mando pure piu' di una...
> 
> Sti fetenti.

 

La mia terza lettera finisce "...e attenetevi agli standard, ammesso che ne siate capaci."

----------

## hardskinone

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia terza lettera finisce "...e attenetevi agli standard, ammesso che ne siate capaci."

 

Io gli ho gentilmente ricordato di visitare www.w3c.org per avere altre informazioni sugli standard...   :Razz: 

----------

## kaosone

basta cambiare l'identificazine del browser   :Shocked:  e poi funziona benissimo

----------

## motaboy

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> basta cambiare l'identificazine del browser   e poi funziona benissimo

 

questo è ovvio, MA IO NON VOGLIO cambiare l'identificazione del mio browser. IO VOGLIO dire che sto usando Konqueror o Mozilla e non che sto usando l'exploder. 

E' anche un fatto di statistiche, loro controllano con che browser tu accedi ai loro siti, e se tutti facessero cosi risulterebbe sempre che l'exploder è usato dal 99% delle persone.

Bye!

----------

## n3m0

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ha smesso di farlo con Firefox, ma continua con Konqueror...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

si ha smesso con mozilla... 

ma sinceramente era meglio se continuava.. 

fa veramente gettare questa nuova interfaccia!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## disperato

 *arkx wrote:*   

> Virgilio adesso garantisce il servizio solo a chi ha uno squallido sistema operativo di Microzozz o di sistemi operativi / browser che non le danno fastidio (in quanto non concorrenti diretti).
> 
> L'ho scoperto stamattina, io uso Mozilla come browser (il migliore in assoluto)
> 
> Questi padroni, che se ne fregano del libero mercato e della concorrenza, continuano a fare il comodaccio loro pagando tangenti ai gestori di servizi internet, alle software house di sviluppo, ai produttori di hardware e all'industria editoriale (per pilotare le informazioni a loro favore: in questo modo la gente pensa che esista solo il software a pagamento; oppure pensa che quello 'open-source' che esiste è difficile da usare oppure fa schifo). Non riescono a garantire il mantenimento di una posizione dominante sul mercato semplicemente basandosi sulla qualità dei prodotti e sulla varietà dell'offerta, quindi utilizzano queste strade sporche.
> ...

 

Forse queste affermazioni sono un po' pesanti... Diciamo che si tratta di grande incompetenza.

Nel nostro *paese*, certi posti, non sono assegnati al piu' bravo, ma a quello in qualche modo *ammanigliato*.

Io ho avuto lo stesso problema con windows-opera-alice linux-opera-alice con linux-mozilla-alice e l'ho fatto presente in una mail in cui dicevo che era desolante e vergognoso scoprire che i webmaster del  maggiore provider nazionale non erano capaci di fare un portale visibile da altri sistemi operativi ed altri browser. Ho completato la descrizione con i dettagli tecnici. Due settimane dopo la risposta del 187:

ci contatti perche' non abbiamo capito bene le sue richieste (SOB!).

In realta' e' tutto il nostro *paese* che e' in ritardo, basta usare news.google.us e news.google.it per vedere che differenza di velocita' e qualita' esiste tra i siti e portali di informazione nostrani ed i loro.

Un ultimo chiarimento  a chi dice: "tanto non ti perdi niente".

Io ci perdo la possibilita' di inviare 10 sms gratis al giorno (inclusi nel prezzo dell'abbonamento) e la possibilita' di vedere la posta via web, con alice e con virgilio.

----------

## maiosyet

uff...e pure questa è andata   :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Tutto risolto.

Dicono che e' stato solo un disguido tecnico. Mah. Avrei dei dubbi.

Cmq, quel che e' stato e' stato, ora non importa.

Per chi usa virgilio (io no), tutto e' tornato a posto.

----------

## bsolar

 *arkx wrote:*   

> Virgilio adesso garantisce il servizio solo a chi ha uno squallido sistema operativo di Microzozz o di sistemi operativi / browser che non le danno fastidio (in quanto non concorrenti diretti).
> 
> L'ho scoperto stamattina, io uso Mozilla come browser (il migliore in assoluto)
> 
> Questi padroni, che se ne fregano del libero mercato e della concorrenza, continuano a fare il comodaccio loro pagando tangenti ai gestori di servizi internet, alle software house di sviluppo, ai produttori di hardware e all'industria editoriale (per pilotare le informazioni a loro favore: in questo modo la gente pensa che esista solo il software a pagamento; oppure pensa che quello 'open-source' che esiste è difficile da usare oppure fa schifo). Non riescono a garantire il mantenimento di una posizione dominante sul mercato semplicemente basandosi sulla qualità dei prodotti e sulla varietà dell'offerta, quindi utilizzano queste strade sporche.
> ...

 

Mi pare una reazione un po' esagerata... dopotutto il problema è stato risolto relativamente in fretta, il che stride con la presunta malafede qui tirata in ballo in maniera quasi diffamatoria, dato che nel post mancano le prove per fondare simili accuse a virgilio.

----------

## hardskinone

Anche con la stringa ID originale konqui è tornato a funzionare. Il curioso è che adesso funge anche con l'ID di wget  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nightshadow

la pagina viene visualizzata per un istante perche solitamente il controllo viene fatto via javascript.

se disattivate javascript, e' facile che non appaia null'altro che un messaggio con scritto che "devi avere javascript attivo".

bah....

----------

## nightshadow

Aggiungo anche che i sito virgilio parla di requisiti MINIMI.. ovvero serve windows 95 O SUPERIORE...

quindi noi siamo tutti a posto... perche il nostro pinguino E' SUPERIORE!!!

----------

## tolipth

adesso funziona.

ciao

----------

## shanghai

Io ho scoperto tutto solo adesso, ma ho scritto ugualmente la mia lettera.

Come si dice "ci hanno provato". Peggio per loro. Credo poco nei "disguidi" di questo genere.

----------

## mrfree

Ora con il mio fedele FireFOX funzia  :Smile: 

----------

## popposoft

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi pare una reazione un po' esagerata... dopotutto il problema è stato risolto relativamente in fretta, il che stride con la presunta malafede qui tirata in ballo in maniera quasi diffamatoria, dato che nel post mancano le prove per fondare simili accuse a virgilio.

 

concordo con te, ma loro avrebbero potuto indicare diversamente le loro ragioni.

Se avessero avuto effettivamente problemi tecnici con mozilla avrebbero potuto dire che momentaneamente la pagina era stata scritta da bestia e che se l'utente avesse voluto provare ad accedere comunque avrebbe potuto farlo cliccando su un link particolare.

Per non parlare poi del fatto che se ho problemi con un particolare browser, prima correggo il problema, *poi* pubblico la pagina nuova (esteticamente molto bella, peraltro)

Secondo me hanno provato a fare fessi centinaia di utenti, ma evidentemente non ci sono riusciti.

----------

## vega35

 *arkx wrote:*   

> Virgilio adesso garantisce il servizio solo a chi ha uno squallido sistema operativo di Microzozz o di sistemi operativi / browser che non le danno fastidio (in quanto non concorrenti diretti).
> 
> L'ho scoperto stamattina, io uso Mozilla come browser (il migliore in assoluto)
> 
> Questi padroni, che se ne fregano del libero mercato e della concorrenza, continuano a fare il comodaccio loro pagando tangenti ai gestori di servizi internet, alle software house di sviluppo, ai produttori di hardware e all'industria editoriale (per pilotare le informazioni a loro favore: in questo modo la gente pensa che esista solo il software a pagamento; oppure pensa che quello 'open-source' che esiste è difficile da usare oppure fa schifo). Non riescono a garantire il mantenimento di una posizione dominante sul mercato semplicemente basandosi sulla qualità dei prodotti e sulla varietà dell'offerta, quindi utilizzano queste strade sporche.
> ...

 

Mi riferisco al messaggio di ark postato in questa discussione in data 30-Apr-2004

Premesso che :

1)qualcuno, accedendo irresponsabilmente al PC che stavo utilizzando, si è divertito a postare (con diverse modifiche arbitrarie rispetto al testo originale) questo mio scritto (il quale a sua volta fa parte di un discorso più generale e pertanto risulta avulso dal suo contesto)

2)tale scritto non era e non è destinato assolutamente ad alcuna forma di pubblicazione o di pubblica discussione (né cartacea, né elettronica, né di altro tipo)

3)auspico la rimozione immediata del post suddetto da questo forum e a ciò autorizzo gli amministratori e i moderatori dello stesso (considerando il fatto che non mi risulta possibile farlo direttamente)

Considerato che:

ormai il post suddetto è on-line (e pertanto in qualche modo visibile agli utenti che vi accedono)

Volevo precisare che le osservazioni in esso contenute non si riferiscono in alcun modo alla conoscenza o alla evidenza di situazioni o di soggetti specifici. Esse costituiscono semplicemente una possibile analisi (in termini astratti) del funzionamento delle economie del post-capitalismo e dei problemi sollevati in generale dall'esistenza di monopoli / posizioni dominanti di fatto, con particolare riferimento alle difficoltà delle politiche di gestione e di controllo degli stessi.

Detto questo, spero di aver chiarito a sufficienza il disguido e mi scuso con tutti i lettori e con gli stessi amministratori del forum i quali abbiano potuto in qualche modo fraintendere (in perfetta buona fede) il mio pensiero.

Colgo l'occasione per augurare buon lavoro e una felice giornata a tutti.

----------

## randomaze

 *vega35 wrote:*   

> 3)auspico la rimozione immediata del post suddetto da questo forum e a ciò autorizzo gli amministratori e i moderatori dello stesso (considerando il fatto che non mi risulta possibile farlo direttamente)
> 
> 

 

Ehmmmm forse per chiedere la rimozione del post é opportuno precisare chi sia questo "qualcuno che ha acceduto al tuo pc" (suppongo arkx), chi sei tu etc.

Ovviamente questo può avvenire in via privata con i moderatori del forum.

Sarebbe preferibile, dato che tu (penso) sappia chi é arkx convincerlo a cancellare lui il post (chiedendo scusa agli utenti del forum), evitando così ai moderatori l'ingrato compito di decidere chi ha ragione e chi torto, chi ha scritto prima etc.

----------

## bsolar

 *vega35 wrote:*   

> 3)auspico la rimozione immediata del post suddetto da questo forum e a ciò autorizzo gli amministratori e i moderatori dello stesso (considerando il fatto che non mi risulta possibile farlo direttamente)

 

In effetti sia te che te e arkx postate dallo stesso IP, e il fatto che lui abbia come primo post qualcosa di questo tipo è sospetto, ma ció non è sufficiente e non ti qualifica per dare una simile autorizzazione.

Se sei in grado di dimostrare ciò che affermi sia io che gli altri moderatori siamo a tua disposizione per discutere la questione.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Se sei in grado di dimostrare ciò che affermi sia io che gli altri moderatori siamo a tua disposizione per discutere la questione.

 

Confermo e aggiungo che se davvero ha postato dal tuo pc e hai accesso a quell'account puoi tranquillamente editare il post incriminato e aggiustarlo come meglio credi. Fatto questo poi possiamo pensare noi a modificare anche i messaggi di chi ha quotato il tuo discorso. 

Altrimenti fa come dice il saggio bsolar  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

guardate qui chi si "auto-censura" ancora:

```
http://www.rainews24.it/ran24/speciali/motori2004/default.htm
```

no no no... non ci siamo proprio.

il messaggio riportato è:

```
This script only works in Internet Explorer 5.5 or greater for Windows
```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

see ya

----------

## hardskinone

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> This script only works in Internet Explorer 5.5 or greater for Windows
> ```
> ...

 

Certo. E' universalmente noto che javascript è presente solo ed escusivamente su piattaforme Windows.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Certo. E' universalmente noto che javascript è presente solo ed escusivamente su piattaforme Windows.

 

In che senso? java-script sul mio browser funziona.

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   Certo. E' universalmente noto che javascript è presente solo ed escusivamente su piattaforme Windows. 
> 
> In che senso? java-script sul mio browser funziona.

 

A prescindere dal fatto che la frase di hardskinone sembra essere ironica, vorrei ricordare un po' a tutti che ci sono determinate estensioni di Javascript supportate solo da IE...ma molti lo sanno, lo so.

Tra i browser Open Source, quello col miglior supporto Javascript è Konqueror, che supporta anche determinate estensioni.

Esiste uno standard per Javascript (ECMA script mi pare si chiami) ovviamente ignorato da tutti...sembra essere proprio divertente fottersene degli standard.

PS: non c'entra un cacchio, ma volevo dirvi che sto per prendere un iBook 12"  :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   Certo. E' universalmente noto che javascript è presente solo ed escusivamente su piattaforme Windows. 
> 
> In che senso? java-script sul mio browser funziona.

 

Sara' un baco... Manda una segnalazione ai manteiners;-)

Non mi stanchero' mai di ripeterlo: se un sito non mio fa accedere ai suoi contenuti non puo' avere argomenti che mi interessano...

Delle 2 l'una: o il sito e' foraggiato (pubblicita' occulta) o il manteiner non conosce w3c (scarsa professionalita').

In entrambi i casi non puo' avere argomenti interessanti o per lo meno "di prima mano".

----------

## hardskinone

La mia frase era ironica, mi scuso di non aver messo un "LOL" alla fine.

La professionalità di un webmaster si vede dalla capacità di raggiungere il maggior numero possibile di utenti e non si ottiene imponendo un browser o un sistema operativo. IMO.

----------

## Danilo

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> La mia frase era ironica, mi scuso di non aver messo un "LOL" alla fine.
> 
> 

 

Io avuto l'impressione che anche fedeliallalinea stava ironizzando, altrimenti non avrei risposto cosi'  :Wink: 

Concordo poi sul fatto che linux e' superiore a win: linux legge filesystem fat32 e ntsf, trovatemi un servizio di xp che legge ext3 (mi accontento di poco)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

